# Broward Sheriff's Office dog dies in patrol car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By DIANA MOSKOVITZ*

*[email protected]*

The Broward Sheriff's Office is looking into what caused a BSO K-9 dog to die Wednesday after a detective left him alone in a patrol car.
Shortly after noon, BSO bomb squad Detective Robert Connors put Astro -- a 6-year-old Belgian Malinois -- inside his Ford Crown Victoria, which was parked near Port Everglades, BSO said. He left the air-conditioning running. The two were returning from a training exercise.
Then Connors, 36, went inside a nearby building, according to BSO.
When Connors returned, he saw the engine smoking and overheating.
Connors pulled Astro out of the vehicle, and paramedics began treating the dog there, BSO said. Astro was then taken to Hollywood Animal Hospital, where he died.
Connors has been with BSO for eight years and worked with Astro for five.
What caused the car to overheat and the alarm to fail is under investigation.
A memorial is being planned for Astro.


----------

